# Brake rotor



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LiteBrake-T...oyota|Model:Prius&hash=item27c737f4cb&vxp=mtr

The ebay seller of the above brake rotor claims to get 10 percent better mpg on a vehicle (the gen 2 prius). 
500 hundred dollars for a pair of brake rotors is pricy . I am interested and curious if they truly give some mpg gain on gen 2 prius......


----------



## morriLinda1 (Mar 26, 2020)

TexasCotton said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LiteBrake-T...oyota|Model:Prius&hash=item27c737f4cb&vxp=mtr
> 
> The ebay seller of the above brake rotor claims to get 10 percent better mpg on a vehicle (the gen 2 prius).
> 500 hundred dollars for a pair of brake rotors is pricy . I am interested and curious if they truly give some mpg gain on gen 2 prius......


I 'm not think so.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Without even looking at the linked product, it should be obvious that a brake rotor can't make a measurable fuel economy difference - it is a scam.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Curious about the nature of this scam, I tried to have a look at the eBay listing... and it is now gone. It looks like the scam was shut down.

The link text suggests that this was a steel-clad aluminum disk. That makes sense to reduce rotor mass, but reducing rotor mass has a negligible effect on fuel consumption, especially in a vehicle (such as a Prius) with regenerative braking.

The link text also includes a brand name, so I looked for that. Don't go to their website, which tries to download multiple files. Their main web page includes this statement:


> Steel Clad Aluminum (SCA) brake rotor features a connected aluminum wheel as the brake heat sink and radiator, greater thermal expansion of aluminum in rotor thickness to create "force-free pad retraction", and cladding made of a better steel with dozens of slots to increase braking friction.


That's a creative mix of legitimate technical factors and pure marketing crap. A steel-clad aluminum rotor might make sense, but it won't save substantial fuel and I wouldn't buy anything from this company.


----------

